# Cheap gauze / Cheese cloth?



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Are there any good, inexpensive online suppliers for cheesecloth or gauze by the yard?

I have heard people say that Walmart has gauze for $1 a yard, but not one near me, I guess. Is $1 a yard a good price for gauze?

I'm pretty new at this, and I think I've already gone over budget for Halloween so help here will make a big difference!


----------



## Resurrected (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah check out this site...33 cents a yard...

http://www.hancockfabrics.com/

Hope that helps...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupons-discounts-promotions/94051-need-bulk-cheesecloth.html

Read through the thread and you'll see some folks getting the deal in the store if the website is still sold out...


----------



## Ulcerative (Sep 6, 2008)

*Cheesecloth*

It's pretty much the same price at Lowes which sells 2 square yards at $1.98 in the paint department. I used it on my flying crank ghost after adding the RIT dye whitener to make it glow under the black light.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

*Hancock*

Thanks! $.33 per yard seems like a great deal to me. Too bad the website is out of stock. I guess FutureFiyero bought it all. It looks like the closest retail store is 2 hours away in Tucson too. 

I have seen cheesecloth sold in Walmart in the craft section, and I now I know it's at Lowe's in the paint department. I'll check JoAnn today. Who sells gauze in bulk? 

Any other places I should check for either cheese cloth or gauze?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I noticed Hancock had it under "utility", and Googling "Utility Cheesecloth" I found this:
http://www.onlinefabricstore.net/cheesecloth/grade-10-cheesecloth-.htm

It's a 100 yd box for $37, and with shipping it's closer to $50.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> It's a 100 yd box for $37, but I don't know if it's 100 square yards, and with shipping it's closer to $50.


The listing says it's 36 inches (one yard) wide, so that's 100 square yards. The cost with shipping makes it about 50 cents a yard, not too much different from Hancock's price. The only difference is you have to buy the whole 100 yards. That's a whole lotta ghosts


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

I got some cheesecloth from a store called Fabricland. I can't remember the cost, but my gramma died it a grayish-purple with some fabric dye (as it was white) I then "randomly" sprayed black spray paint all over to help darken it up. I used it for a hanging ghoul/reaper. If you se my thread from last year, you'll be able to see my yard haunt to give you an idea. I also tore the nice straight edges on the bottom and the arms.


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

The .99 cent Only stores have back and gray creepy cloth in 30"x96" for $1! I just bought 20 of them.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I have those stores near me. I'll check it out!


----------



## cheesehead (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but what grade cheesecloth should I buy for ghost making? I saw an idea online but wasn't sure which grade I should use.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

I think whatever is cheapest will do. Ghosts are supposed to be insubstantial. I'm not sure what kind of ghost you are making, but I made some out of gauze and liquid starch, and one on a zipline just using wal-mart cheesecloth.


----------



## nochevys (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm in the market for some for a FCG as well...


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

most fabric stores sell cheese cloth for pennies a yard.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

*Tulle*

Listening to archived Hauntcasts, the guys from Garage of Evil recommended tulle (pronounced, apparently, "tool"). I looked it up, and it is the stuff they make bridal veils out of. It is cheaper than muslin or cheesecloth, and they say it fluoresces. A bolt of 54" X 40 yards for $12-$20!

It also comes in colors, though I doubt the black will fluoresce.


----------

